
Hidden gem among a sea of video meeting services - rhxhzm
Mainly because you don&#x27;t need an app to carry out video meetings even on ios and android which I don&#x27;t think I&#x27;ve seen before (uses webRTC of course).<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gotalk.to<p>Aside from that it can do recording, streaming of meetings to others, on-screen annotations and a few other things that similar services don&#x27;t have yet.
======
Kagerjay
[https://www.daily.co/](https://www.daily.co/) is a real hidden gem in my
opinion. Don't need to install anything, uses webRTC as well

You can have your own subdomain. Mine is at
"[https://vincentntang.daily.co/whatever-I-want-
here"](https://vincentntang.daily.co/whatever-I-want-here")

It's free, paid options give you ability to record sessions. Also it's
professional marketable endpoint is nice.

It's helpful when I outsource my work to ad-agencies, and I need to share my
screen.

------
Rjevski
There’s also Jitsi ([https://meet.jit.si/](https://meet.jit.si/)) which works
without an app on iOS devices.

